# Alpha dog behaviour - Nick Jones



## Rascalpooch (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,

I'm thinking of contacting this guy Nick Jones. He is a behaviourist and here is his website:
Alpha Dog Behaviour. Dog behaviourist, dog trainer and Dog Expert Witness Nick Jones MCFBA.

Anyone been to him before? Was he good? I think has an account on here actually.

Also on some of his testimonials the clients mention that nick told them they weren't the pack leader and the dog was. I thought all that was an outdated theory?

This worries me a little!

Thanks


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It says on his site (the aggression page) "Owners who try to live with their dog within the principle of packs and trying to become 'Alpha' can encounter all sorts of problems as we are not living with wolves but domesticated dogs. Our modern domesticated dog is in fact now far removed from its cousin the wolf. As with all of these things, I encourage a sense of balance in how we live with our canine companions".

That seems to imply he believes wolves do have an alpha, rather than the head wolf being the father of the rest of the pack. I'd be careful.


----------



## Golden6 (Mar 2, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> "Owners who try to live with their dog within the principle of packs and trying to become 'Alpha' can encounter all sorts of problems as we are not living with wolves but domesticated dogs. Our modern domesticated dog is in fact now far removed from its cousin the wolf. As with all of these things, I encourage a sense of balance in how we live with our canine companions".
> .


I'm no expert but my interpretation of this is that as an owner who believes that they need to fulfil an 'alpha' role is when they will run into problems. I don't think he nessisarily believes that wolfs have and alpha rather than the father being head of the pack, just that others who do run into problems.

I think the only way to be sure he's decent is to phone and have a chat and if he start talking in a concerning way about alphas I.e you need to be one etc then you will know to stay clear.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

He's associated with the Cambridge Institute of Dog Behaviour and Training.

That doesn't mean he's doing anything wrong or bad, but I would look into the ethos of that company and make sure it matches your views on dogs. I have seen some other behaviourists associated from there and although I haven't agreed with everything, they've not done anything terrible to the dogs.

Have you looked into some of the organisations? It might be easier to select one you like the ethos of, and choose from their members.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Where he talks about alpha dog training it seems more along the lines of setting clear rules than alpha rolls and eating before them. Which is something we can all agree is a good idea
Become a dog Leader in your own home. Overcome difficult behaviour.

I would call him and ask his views on it because as you say quite a few of the testimonials mention pack leader.


----------



## Rascalpooch (Jul 29, 2013)

Well I've been looking at his YouTube videos and found this:

Dog Aggression towards a vacuum cleaner... - YouTube

He's trying to teach a dog to not attack the Hoover but does it in quite a harsh manner. He claims its "not aggressive" but I beg to differ

I've trained my dog to stop attacking the Hoover by pure positive reinforcement.

Would this put you guys off? Would you treat your dog like that?


----------



## Rascalpooch (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh and this one where he uses an air shock collar to prevent an aggressive dog?

Aggression to dogs solved. - YouTube


----------



## Rascalpooch (Jul 29, 2013)

Any views guys? He's really expensive! £750 for two sessions!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Those are quite bad corrections, he says he doesn't use choke chains etc but just yanking on a standard collar can be as bad.


----------



## Rascalpooch (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes I agree. A lot of testimonials mention he taught then to become leader rather than the dog be leader of the pack. This worries me!

Why can't I just find a really good behaviourist where I live who uses only kind methods !?!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

On the other hand a lot talk about clicker training. You could give him a call see what he recommends. What do you want him to work on anyway?

If you think finding a positive trainer is hard try living in NI it's nearly impossible.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Rascalpooch said:


> Any views guys? He's really expensive! £750 for two sessions!


I have no idea of who he is, nor how competent he is.

What I CAN tell you, though, given his fees, is what kind of clientele he wants to have.

And that is a clientele with plenty o' cash. The kind of people who wouldn't blink twice to fork out 2K on a handbag.

Clearly he feels that his advice is worth that. The only thing which matters is - do YOU?

Do you believe, in your gut, that this is a justified fee for providing an opinion on someone elses dog's behaviour. Because that is all it is ever going to be: one person's opinion on how they would approach and try to rectify a certain issue.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Rascalpooch said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking of contacting this guy Nick Jones. He is a behaviourist and here is his website:
> Alpha Dog Behaviour. Dog behaviourist, dog trainer and Dog Expert Witness Nick Jones MCFBA.
> ...


He says "dominance is usually displayed by male dogs" which, even if you believe in dominance is a load of rubbish. The idea of a dog doing anything because of dominance is outdated.



Rascalpooch said:


> Oh and this one where he uses an air shock collar to prevent an aggressive dog?
> 
> Aggression to dogs solved. - YouTube


This will make the dog even more aggressive.



Rascalpooch said:


> Any views guys? He's really expensive! £750 for two sessions!


I wouldn't touch him with a barge pole. Whereabouts are you? Someone might be able to recommend someone if you say, or if you tell us your problem we might be able to offer the same advice, absolutely free of charge. There are many qualified trainers and behaviourists on this forum.


----------



## Rascalpooch (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi there - 

I'm from Worcestershire/herefordshire but can't find a behaviourist. And don't know anyone who could recommend one?

I'm desperate? Anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Rascalpooch said:


> Hi there -
> 
> I'm from Worcestershire/herefordshire but can't find a behaviourist. And don't know anyone who could recommend one?
> 
> I'm desperate? Anyone got any recommendations?


Have you tried the APBC website? They may have someone in your area who won't be charging £750.


----------



## Hayley22 (May 12, 2013)

I would give him a call and have a chat. Easiest way then you can ask questions.


----------



## Rascalpooch (Jul 29, 2013)

He's charging £750 for two home visits which could be up to more than 4 hours so that isn't actually that much per hour is it?

I don't know!


----------



## Rascalpooch (Jul 29, 2013)

Also what's the ABPC website and how do I know they are a good organisation?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Rascalpooch said:


> Also what's the ABPC website and how do I know they are a good organisation?


The APBC | Association of Pet Behaviour Counsellors

Association of pet behaviour counsellors. Every one of the behaviourists on their website has a degree in animal behaviour.

Broken down into eight hours, £750 does not sound so bad but, and I really emphasise this, he should not be asking for the whole lot up front. You may not need or want that much and you may not like his methods. Your dog may not like him.

I would still be interested in knowing your particular problem with your dog, if you could share that.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

You obviously have a problem you are seriously worried about, my recommendation would be to go see your vet for a behaviourist referral. Or give your vet a call and ask if they recommend someone. The link given above is excellent you will do well to contact someone from there.

I can say whatever your problem there are many people on here who will offer great advice.

You are clearly uncomfortable with the behaviourist you have given the link for. Personally I think that fee is outrageous I don't think even Dr Rodger Mugford charges that for a first assessment.


----------



## Rascalpooch (Jul 29, 2013)

Who's Dr Roger Mugford ?

And her problem is fear or other dogs and any situation where she knows there may be other dogs. Lola has now bolted onto a road which was AGES away to flee from another dog who didn't even see Lola. It's gotten so bad that's she now doesn't enjoy walks and spends the whole time looking incredibly uncomfortable


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

Dog Training & Behaviour Centre | Company of Animals


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Rascalpooch said:


> I'm from Worcestershire/ Herefordshire...


2 in Hereford...
Local Dog Trainers in Herefordshire UK

10 in Worch...
Local Dog Trainers in Worcestershire UK

Look for those who specify "behavior" as a topic, or just call / e-mail & ask.

U are looking for help with fear of other dogs, manifested as anxiety & reactivity - 
so B-Mod is needed, to DeSensitize & Counter-Condition Ur dog.
.
.


----------



## Rascalpooch (Jul 29, 2013)

Leashedforlife - not sure you quite understand the extent of the problems
. She isn't just a bit scared of other dogs. She now is becoming agoraphobic and will bolt off onto the main road and run home which is miles away even of she just sees a dog ages away. I've tried training but I think I need someone a bit more behaviour orientated as this isn't just a simple case of encouraging her to greet dogs. She's much much worse than just being a little fearful.


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> not sure you quite understand the extent of the problems
> . She isn't just a bit scared of other dogs. She now is becoming agoraphobic and will bolt off onto the main road and run home which is miles away even of she just sees a dog ages away. I've tried training but I think I need someone a bit more behaviour orientated as this isn't just a simple case of encouraging her to greet dogs. She's much much worse than just being a little fearful.


When problems become so varied & hard to fathom its very often a case of finding the right exercise environment for the dog where it learns to relax & is not in contact with anything, including distant sounds & other variables etc, etc, which upset it.

Maybe you could look for an area of farmers property to rent for that purpose, its very often a good solution for life.
.


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> Who's Dr Roger Mugford ?


He owns the sole UK import & distribution rights for Dynavet spray systems, Abiostop anti bark & the Masterplus, for dogs. Dynavet is a French concern, I think it was late 1980's he got whats been an ongoing contract for Dynavet products ever since, see below.

Roger Mugford, The Masterplus, Dogs Trust Approved Fear Training By Collar - - YouTube
.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh no I would avoid any trainer that bellieves in the alpha nonesense >.>

Dogs are not wolves they are loved family pets not tools for these charlatons for making money.


----------

